# صندوق السرعة الاوتوماتيك



## Qal&ia (16 فبراير 2007)

غالبا ما تسمع نقاشا يدور حول ما هو الأفضل عند شراء السيارة: الجير العادي ام الأوتوماتيك، وما اكثر ما يواجه مندوبي المبيعات في صالات العرض هذا السؤال. علما بأن هناك انواعا حديثة من السيارات تتضمن ناقل حركة يجمع بين خصائص الجير العادي والاوتوماتيك، الا اننا سنتطرق في هذا المقام للفروقات والمزايا التي تخص النوعين الشائعين: العادي والاتوماتيك من حيث معدل استهلاك الوقود، والعمر الافتراضي، والصيانة، والقيادة في المناطق الوعرة.. الخ استهلاك الوقود الجير الاوتوماتيكي يقدم استهلاكا اقل للوقود، وذلك لان نقل الحركة من نسبة الى اخرى )يعني من الأول الى الثاني الى الثالث..( يتم بواسطة صمامات تعمل بأجهزة تحكم تعتمد على السرعة، فعندما تصل النسبة الاولى الى سرعة معينة يقوم جهاز التحكم المعتمد على السرعة بفك التعشيق الاول )النسبة الاولى( وتوصيل النسبة الثانية، وهكذا حتى النسبة الاخيرة )النسبة الرابعة او الخامسة حسب تجهيز السيارة( وبالتالي، وبهذه الطريقة، يتم نقل الحركة وتوفير العزم المناسب للسرعة بشكل اوتوماتيكي بعكس الجير العادي الذي يتدخل فيه السائق بنفسه حين التعشيق وبالتالي فإن عملية فك التعشيق تخضع لهوى السائق الذي غالبا ما يكون عصبيا في القيادة وبالاخص في المجتمعات الشرقية. كما ان انظمة التحكم الالكترونية المتطورة للجير الاوتوماتيكي والتي تتضمن خمس نسب او اربعة يضاف لها محول العزم Over drive تعمل وبشكل اكثر كفاءة على خفض استهلاك الوقود. العمر الافتراضي تؤدي عملية التدرج أثناء نقل الحركة من نسبة الى اخرى في الجير الاتوماتيك الى اطالة عمر جميع الاجهزة الميكانيكية في ناقل الحركة، وذلك يعود الى عملية التدرج الآلي والدقيق دون اي خطأ من السائق )اي بدون صدمات كما هو حاصل في الجير العادي(. الصيانة لا توجد دراسة علمية توضح ان الجير الاوتوماتيك سجل نسباً أعلى من الاعطال مقارنة بالناقل اليدوي، وكل ما عدا ذلك، فهو مجرد تخمينات لا اساس لها من الصحة. بل ان الجير العادي يحتاج الى تبديل صحن الكلتش ))Clutch disc من وقت لآخر، وهذا غير موجود في الجير الأوتوماتيك. القيادة في المناطق الوعرة السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً اوتوماتيكياً افضل عند القيادة في الصحراء بخلاف ما هو شائع والعجيب ان اسواق الولايات المتحدة، التي تعتبر هي اكبر اسواق سيارات الدفع الرباعي في العالم، والتي تنتشر فيها رياضة هواية القيادة في المناطق الوعرة )وديان، سهول، رمال، مستنقعات.. الخ( تتضمن معظم سياراتها ذات الدفع الرباعي ناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي، لعدة اسباب منها: الاستهلاك في الوقود كما ذكرنا سابقا، والراحة في القيادة وبالتالي الاستمتاع بالمناظر البرية، بخلاف الجير العادي الذي يشغل السائق كثيرا خاصة ان القيادة في تلك المناطق تتطلب السير على سرعات منخفضة، مما يعني ان السائق ينشغل في التبديل بين النسبة الاولى والثانية او الثالثة! كما ان السير على الرمال باستخدام الجير الاوتوماتيك افضل، إذ ان عملية الانتقال بين النسب في الجير الاوتوماتيكي تتم بشكل سلس بخلاف الجير العادي الذي يتضمن التبديل واستخدام الكلتش بما يؤدي الى هبوط السيارة )بطء اندفاعها( وبالتالي فقدان نسبة من الاندفاع الاجمالي. اما في حالة انغراز السيارة وتوقفها تماما، فإنه ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الجير العادي افضلا حالا من الاوتوماتك، بل قد يؤدي كثرة تقديم السيارة وارجاعها بغرض الخروج من التغريز إلى تسخين الكلتش وربما احتراقه وبالتالي الوقوع في مأزق أنت في غنى عنه. ولعل البعض يتساءل ماذا افعل اذا خرجت للبر في سيارة اوتوماتيك ونفذت البطارية؟ والجواب بسيط، فهناك اجهزة تباع في السوق يمكن من خلالها شحن البطارية الفارغة. هذه الاجهزة رخيصة الثمن وحجمها مدمج وحملها ضرورة لابد منه سواء اخرجت للبر بسيارة اوتوماتيك او عادي!! الراحة والهدوء توفر السيارة التي تتضمن جير اوتوماتيك راحة على الطرق المعبدة بخلاف السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً عادياً مما يعني انك عند كل اشارة مرور او تقاطع او عند الازدحام الشديد تضطر الى التبديل بين النسبة الاولى الى الثالثة! وهذا يعني ايضا استهلاكا اكثر للوقود. كما ان نسبة الضجيج الصادر من الجير العادي كبيرة وهو امر ملموس بخلاف الجير الاوتوماتيك الذي يتميز بهدوئه وسلاسته. الأمان يدعي البعض ان الجير العادي يمكن السائق من التصرف بالسيارة عند حدوث طارىء ما في الوقت الذي تسير فيه السيارة بسرعة عالية، بحيث يستطيع نقل النسبة من المستوى الرابع مثلا الى الثالث فالثاني.. الخ وهذا صحيح نوعا ما مع الاخذ في الاعتبار تضرر المحرك نتيجة ذلك، ولكن السؤال هنا هو: هل نسي هذا الشخص وجود انظمة المكابح الجديدة ))ABS التي يتضمن بعضها انظمة تحكم تفعل عمل المكابح بحيث تساعد السائق على تخفيض سرعة سيارته على نحو كبير وبدون فقدان السيطرة عليها )دون ان تنحرف أو تتمايل(. السعر لاشك ان السيارة المجهزة بناقل حركة يدوي أقل سعرا من تلك المجهزة بناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي. وقد تكون هذه هي إحدى الحسنات القليلة التي تسجل للجير العادي. خاتمة على كل حال، ربما تكون السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً عادياً افضل لدى السائقين من سكان المناطق الجبلية، لانهم يشعرون انهم بوجود الجير العادي يسيطرون على السيارة بشكل افضل، وبخاصة اثناء المنحدرات الشديدة، لان الجير يصبح كالمكابح يُلجم اندفاع السيارة، ويخفف من الضغط الدائم على المكابح اثناء نزول المنحدرات الطويلة وبالتالي يتلافى السائق حدوث ارتفاع في درجة حرارة المكابح ومن ثم استبدال الفحمات والقماشات في اوقات متقاربة وفي هذا نحن نوافقهم تماما.


----------



## احمد مضر (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المفيد و الملموس بحياتنا اليومية , الا ان الاستطلاع اعتقد بانه بحاجة الى اعادة النظر نتيجة انه لا يعقد مقارنة بين النوعين , و اعتقد بأنك ستلاحظ هذا اخي الكريم , و شكرا لك بكل الأحوال


----------



## الرفاعي (16 فبراير 2007)

أظن أن هناك خطأ في موضوع استهلاك الوقود فالوتوماتيك يستهلك زيادة 20 بالمئة


----------



## بن مرعي (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع والذي لي بعض التعليقات عليه 

اولا : من ناحية القوه اعتقد ان القير العادي افضل من الاوتوماتيك وذلك عندما اريد ان افكر في شراء سياره لغرض رياضي فسوف اختار العادي . والسبب عندما نلاحظ تسارع سياره من 0 الى 100 كم/ساعه وتكون من نفس النوع فنلاحظ ان السياره ذو القير العادي افضل تسارع من الاوتوماتيك فنأخذ على سبيل المثال سيارة بورش تيربو2005 نلاحظ ان السياره العادي منها يقطع من 0 الى 100 كم/ساعه في حدود 4.1 ثانيه اما القير الاوتوماتيك فيقطع 4.5 تانيه وهنا نلاحظ فرق التسارع لكلا النوعين مع العلم ان السياره لهم نفس المكينة ونفس السياره . وينطبق هذا المثال على كل السيارة مثل الكورفيت C6 تقطع من 0 الى 100 كم في حدود 4.5 ثانية للعادي اما الاوتو ففي حدود 4.8 ثانية . 

ثانيا : اعتقد اني اختلف معاك في نقطة ان نظام Abs يساعد على منع انزلاق دون الحاجه الى القير العادي . في الحقيقه اغلب السياراة يوجد فيها النظام خصوصا اذا تكلمنا عن السيارات الرياضيه ففي القير العادي عندما امشي بسرعة عالية وخصوصا في المنحنيات والمنعطفات الخطره استطيع انقل التعشيقه الى مستوى اقل وذلك عندي ثلاث مراحل في القير العادي 
1-نظام Abs والذي سوف يساعدني في منع النزلاق .
2- استطيع ان استخدام الفرامل بشكل بسيط لكي اتلاشى خطر انزلاق 
3- استطيع نقل التعشيقه الى مستوى اقل . 
بهذه المراحل استطيع ان اسير في المنعطف الخطر وان مطمئن دون ان اعتمد على الفرامل بشكل كلي .

هناك نظام افضل من العادي وهو نظامم المستخدم في الفورملا او السكونشل وهو يسمح لك بالغيار النسب في اجزاء من الثانية .


----------



## Qal&ia (17 فبراير 2007)

لاخوة المشاركون اشكر لكم ارائكم ، الرجاء الافادة من خبراتكم بخصوص هذا الموضوع


----------



## كونكورد (14 مارس 2007)

م افهم القصد ارجو الأيضاح


----------



## المهندس2929 (12 أبريل 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (12 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Qal&ia (12 أبريل 2007)

الانواع الحديثة من صناديق التروس اصبحت مزيجا من صندوق التروس العادي من حيث نقل السرعة عبر مسننات / اما التنقل بين السرعات ( التعشيق) فقد اصبح بواسطة تحكم هيدروليكي و كلتشات
حيث بدلا من ان تتم حركة الشوكة ميكانيكيا تبعا لحركة يد السائق يتم تحريك الشوكة بواسطة ضغط زيت الهيدروليك.
في هذه الحالة يوجد في السيارة وحدة تحكم لصندوق السرعة و و اخرى لل Abs وثالثة للسيارة.


----------



## زكريا العربي (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكور علي هذا المضوع الشيق واستسمحك اريد معرفة طريقة عمل الكلتش ديسك اثناء تغيير التعشيقه اليدوي وحبذا لو كانت مزودة بالصور التوضيحيه وشكرا


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرى للجميع على هده المعلومات القيمه ولكن اعتراضى فقط على بعضها الغير دقيق


----------



## kabooky11 (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا شباب هذه أول مشاركه .


----------



## eyisa (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جيد الموضوع واذا حبيت اشترى سيارة الاوتومتيك افضل لان ملاحظاتك سليمة وعلمية ومجربة


----------

